# vermiculite safe for rats?



## Rattus knits (Mar 19, 2013)

I was thinking of making a dig box for the ratties, i've read that eco earth is safe (i also use it for my turlte so any left over will go to him) is this true? Also the "redi grass" cat grass has vermiculite in it, is this safe if accidentally ingested? Thanks!


----------

